# Taste mit Javascript simulieren



## Marco1511 (8. Dez 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Probelm:

Bei meiner Funktion, wenn ein Wert kleiner y ist dann soll eine Taste auf der Tastatur einmal betätigt werden. Wie vollende ich das?



```
if  ( $("x").text() >=y) {setTimeout(function(){fasend(a+1)},Math.random()*(50) + 2300);}
        
        else {//beliebige Taste auf der Tastatur betätigen}
```


Danke für euere Hilfe.


Gruß


----------



## kneitzel (8. Dez 2019)

Suchst Du nach der Klasse Robot (keyPress / keyRelease)?


----------



## Marco1511 (8. Dez 2019)

ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus, ich probiere das gerne mal durch. Wenns funktioniert umso besser.


----------



## M.L. (8. Dez 2019)

Das ist eine _Java_-Klasse, mit _JavaScript_ könnte man anderes verwenden: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...to-simulate-key-press-events-programmatically  (bez. sich auch auf die PM)


----------



## kneitzel (8. Dez 2019)

Ach ja - sorry. Ganz übersehen, dass es um JavaScript geht und nicht um Java. Sorry, mein Hinweis ist damit natürlich in keiner Weise zielführend.


----------



## Marco1511 (8. Dez 2019)

Das schaut gut aus ja 



```
var pressthiskey = "q"/* <-- q for example */;
    var e = new Event("keydown");
    e.key = pressthiskey;
    e.keyCode = e.key.charCodeAt(0);
    e.which = e.keyCode;
    e.altKey = false;
    e.ctrlKey = true;
    e.shiftKey = false;
    e.metaKey = false;
    e.bubbles = true;
    document.dispatchEvent(e);
```


wenn ich jetzt mit diesem Code arbeite, gebe ich oben bei example den Buchstaben ein der gedrückt werden soll? Oder brauche ich einen KeyCode z.B 65 für den Buchstaben A


----------



## Marco1511 (12. Dez 2019)

Hat funktioniert, ich bedanke mich


----------

